# Looking for 1 or 2 more for FurCon 2012!



## Fenrari (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got a room at the Hilton for FurCon 2012

Days: Wed (1/11) -> Mon (1/16)

Looking for 1 or 2 more people. 

All I ask for is that you follow 6/2/1, respect people's property, don't be drunk/smoke in the room. And don't expect us to babysit you.

Besides that me and my 2 friends would be happy to have you.

We booked 2 double beds and you'd most likely get a bed to yourself.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 3, 2012)

Edit: (and self bumping for people to notice, sorry mods!) You'll get the bed for yourself. 

It'll be $175 for the 5 nights.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 4, 2012)

Sure, Fenrari 

I'll stay with you...


----------



## Summercat (Jan 4, 2012)

But but but but but what if my diaper needs changing? D:

/Kidding.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 4, 2012)

Summercat said:


> But but but but but what if my diaper needs changing? D:
> 
> /Kidding.



Actually I did room with a babyfur once. Lets just say that if you have one of those fetishes you may feel uncomfortable talking to your friends about, I don't want you in my room.


----------



## brrrr (Jan 4, 2012)

hey, just wondering if you still have 2 spots available in your room or not? floor space is cool, we're not weird, etc.


----------

